# So how can I make my 2.5L Jetta sound louder with 150$



## Friedsushi (May 17, 2007)

anyone? universal magnaflow maybe? anyone done it? give me suggestions? I have an 07 2.5L jetta


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: So how can I make my 2.5L Jetta sound louder with 150$ (Friedsushi)*

A hooker in the back seat?


----------



## Friedsushi (May 17, 2007)

LOL really tho


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (Friedsushi)*

Hes not kidding


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (subwoffers)*

go to a local muffler shop and tell them u want a straight pipe after the cat. cost me 120 total.


----------



## Friedsushi (May 17, 2007)

what about that magnaflow muffelr?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: So how can I make my 2.5L Jetta sound louder with 150$ (Friedsushi)*

straight pipe from cat back to a magnaflow muffler at the end.check these two out on their website.
14862
14815


----------



## xjdaddy (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: So how can I make my 2.5L Jetta sound louder with 150$ (Friedsushi)*

I had mine done today and had the resonator under the back seat removed (looks like a suitcase) and a stainless straight thru muffler at the rear (Flow Pro) and it sounds really good but quite a loud low bass rumble between 1500 and 3000 RPM. It also sounds extremely ricey on the highway however and since I drive 100 miles plus a day, I plan on putting either another high flow muffler in place of the resonator or something by the weekend to mellow it out some. Cost me 140 total...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: So how can I make my 2.5L Jetta sound louder with 150$ (xjdaddy)*

should have bought a magnaflow...


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: So how can I make my 2.5L Jetta sound louder with 150$ (Friedsushi)*

Save up and get a real exhaust system.
Key word being _system_ ... not just some hack job to make your car louder but something that actually adds to the performance. 
If you want a noise maker, tape a playing card to your rim spokes or record a Mustang revving and play it loud on your radio - both will set you back less than a dollar.


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: So how can I make my 2.5L Jetta sound louder with 150$ (the.ronin)*

any mod to the exhaust will make the car better. so what i dont have mandrel bends on my piping....crush will suffice until a turbo. if u want to spend 700 on a exaust system go ahead, or get some koni yellows and springs and with the 150 left over get a straight pipe after the cat put in or some magna flow muffler to replace the crap in place now.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

i know there's a pick floating around of someone who had exhaust work done, and it shows the old pipes also...your VW already has mandrel bent exhaust, and the sizing probably isn't to bad for a non-turbo small displacement car.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: So how can I make my 2.5L Jetta sound louder with 150$ (the.ronin)*

when you're right,you're right...


----------



## menacekop (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: So how can I make my 2.5L Jetta sound louder with 150$ (darkk)*

so... you just want to make it _SOUND_ louder? save your 150 until you have enough money to actually improve your exhaust system, just adding some ghetto tip to make your car sound faster than it really is, lame. i mean, what are you trying to prove?


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

Ok, I will not bash you here. But if you want your car sounds more performance, you might consider some real exhaust system like some posters said.
Do the right way


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (ahson)*

If you want loud just cut the thing at the header... total cost: $0


----------

